# Sistema de inyeccion monopunto con pic.



## POLI (Abr 23, 2007)

Mi idea es hacer por medio de un pic el control de un motor de explosion interna sensando parametros como RPM del motor y apertura de mariposa de aceleración  poder controlar el avance y un inyector de combustible todo esto controlado por un pic con entradas y salidas digitales y analógicas , creo que el 16f877 puede andar bien ya que reúne estas características , y por ultimo poder comunicar en tiempo real el pic con una PC cosa de ir modificando parametros y hacer un ajuste ideal.

Tengo un diagrama de bloques pensado en la cabeza pero me gustaría que me ayuden con otras variables que se me pueden estar pasando por alto , tambien seria bueno que comenten si alguien se cruzo con algun proyecto parecido en la red que me pueda aportar ideas. Muchas gracias y cualquier comentario al respecto es bienvenido, saludos.


----------



## aguantesoda (Sep 14, 2007)

Hola, que tal; la idea esta buena, pero el problema es que yo tengo muy pocos conocimientos para programar un pic(no me llevo bien con Microchip jeje, me manejo un poco mejor con la familia del 908 de Freescale), de todas formas mi fuerte no es programar en Assembler....
Sin embargo te puedo dar una mano con el circuiterío externo; así como tambien la parte mecánica y sensores.

¿Avanzaste algo en este tiempo?

Un abrazo, 

Guido


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 15, 2007)

Primero mira si puedes encontrar información del sistema motronic de bosh o similar para ver como  lo hacen los profesionales.

Despues debes adaptar señales, sobretodo las RPM para que esten limpias de rebotes y ruidos, deberas valorar el tipo de sensor,la eliminacion de rebotes por soft o hard.

Trabajar con interrupciones, supongo que la de mayor prioridad sera la del timer para la inyeccion y el resto por debajo.


La comunicacion por el puerto serie, primero por el hiperterminal.
La comunicacion serie no tiene mucha prioridad pero debe tenerse encuenta, puedes utilizar una comunicacion serie por interrupcion y memorizar los mensajes y analizarlo en los tiempos muertos.  (hay un ejemplo en el picc)



Tambien debes analizar como gobernar la bobina del inyector, dudo que se haga directamente con un transistor, seria demasiado facil.
Pasate por st.com es una empresa que hace bastntes productos de automocion.
Seguramente necesitaras armar una especie de amplificador o puente en H.


Te recomiendo que busques un bootloades y un adaptador RS232.
Tambien puedes plantearte programarlo en C y despues pasarlo a asm las rutinas criticas o optimizarlo.


Espero que no te enfades si te han moderado, si llevas un tiempo por aqui entenderas que es imprescindible un cierto control y educacion.


Un saludo ya nos comentaras como van tus pesquisas.


----------



## emilos (Oct 23, 2009)

hola,   soy  nuevo  en  el  foro   y  queria  contarles   que estoy re   metido  en  un   proyecto   de   inyeccion  electronica  con   PIC  y   queria  que   alguien  me   de   una   mano,   o  yo  tambien   puedo  aportar  mis  ideas  a  algun   proyecto   ajeno.  ahora   estoy  haciendo  el  programa  en  u n  pic    16f628a  que  detecta  las   RPMs   del  motor   y  la  pocicion  que  tien  el   cigueñal   para  la  ignicion.   desde  ya  muchas  gracias.


----------



## tecnogirl (Oct 23, 2009)

POLI: otra variable pasada por alto: relacion aire/combustible, que se mide con una sonda lambda... salu2.


----------



## emilos (Oct 23, 2009)

tecnogirl dijo:


> POLI: otra variable pasada por alto: relacion aire/combustible, que se mide con una sonda lambda... salu2.



lo   de  la  sonda    lambda  no  es  nada,   otra   complicacion   es  el   medidor  de   flujo  de   aire  (maf),   el   censor   de  rotacion  y    el   censor  de   mariposa. yo  e stoy   pensando  como   hacer    para    incluir  todos    esos   parametros.


----------



## LMarVg (Dic 29, 2009)

Hola una consulta: el sensor de rotación (sensor de fase, utilizado para la detonacion de cada cilindro) es de efecto hall no? mi consulta es si el mismo tiene una salida de 0V a 5V.

Espero que este articulo te ayude.


----------



## Juliancete (Oct 20, 2010)

Hola chicos, yo les tiro una propuesta..... Primero instalen en el motor los sensores que puedan, hagan las interfaces y alimentenlos y escriban las rutinas de captura de datos, pero con el motor a carburador. luego hagan una rutinas para la comunicacion a la pc, que envie los parametros de los sensores citados, lambda, flujo de aire, mariposa etc. y los muestre en una especie de terminal en la pantalla, entonces se podra hacer una simulacion de la inyeccion, encendido y avance para ensayar el sistema, asi podran finalmente con una bomba de combustible y un inyector hacer funcionar el motor con una gran parte del trabajo ya comprobado y funcionando. Les parece bien?

Bueno mucha suerte con eso.


----------



## gongonni (Oct 21, 2010)

La inyección se hace mediante PWM si no recuerdo mal... El inyector tiene 2 posiciones: abierto o cerrado, mediante un PWM adecuado (supongo que lo dirán en el datasheet del inyector) controlas la cantidad de combustible que inyectas al cilindro (o de otra forma, la aceleración del motor). Como sólo tiene 2 posiciones, y sabiendo los parámetros de inyeccions (presion de inyeccion, caudal, ...) puedes saber la cantidad de combustible que inyectas a cada explosión. De aqui puedes saber un consumo promedio.

Es un proyecto HIPER interesante, si viviera en una casa lejana de la ciudad, y dispusiese de un descampado, compraba un coche más o menos antiguo y le ponía todo de electronica 

espero haber ayudado!


----------



## gongonni (Oct 23, 2010)

Estuve pensandolo y además de PWM, creo que se debe adaptar la frecuencia de PWM a las RPM del motor. No estoy seguro.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 23, 2010)

Dependerá de si es inyección directa o si es indirecta.


----------



## mmariano (May 16, 2011)

Hola, yo comencè con este proyecto hace tiempo. lo dificil y que me demoralizò es como diablos tomo la señal de RPM? La señal es un sensor Hall. Tiene una alimentaciòn de 5 v y masa. la señal es una onda cuadrada. El tema no termina ahì porque los vehìculos de estos dìas tiene 36 dientes por lo cual tiene 2 que le falrta. por lo tanto son 34 mas un hueco que no hay dientes y ahì es donde me pierdo. Si alguien superò este obstaculo avise y continuamos. Saludos


----------



## marcelo2112 (May 17, 2011)

Cual es el problema de las RPM?Para empezar el sendor es inductivo, este genera una señal alterna cada vez que pasa un diente, cuando pasa el espacio mayor se genera un pico de mayor amplitud, ese es el punto muerto superior.
Para simplificar se podria usar un sensor hall que tome un solo diente, el cual marcaria el PMS (punto muerto superior).
No olvidemos que en los motores de 4 tiempos, tendremos dos PMS por ciclo, por lo que es necesario otro sensor en el arbol de levas para saber cual cilindro se encuentra en compresion.
Todo esto es para manejar el encendido con su respectivo avance, se podria obviar por ahora, teniendo en cuenta que el inyector monopunto no requiere sincronización, si fuese multipunto seria fundamental.


----------



## ratatax (May 23, 2011)

hola amogos yo tambien he estado investigando del sisteme pero no tengo las ideas muy clara aun al tener informacion mas util le are saber aqui encontre un pdf de la bosh sobre inyeccion pero no se agregar archivos al foro y he tenido mucho tiempo en cualquier momento lo hago


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 23, 2011)

Ve a *responder *o a *ir a avanzado* y abajo dice *gestionar archivos adjuntos* 

Saludos !


----------



## perverso968 (Ene 26, 2012)

Saludos amigos entusiastas, el tema es de mi particular interes y en estos momentos me encuentro cuestionando ciertos puntos, acaban de obsequiarme un carburador TBI de la GM con todas sus valvulas y sensores, por experiencia ya con el sistema TUNDERBOLT de GM se que solo se toma la muestra de presion del camarin, las RPM (obviamente se aprovecha para tener la posicion del CAM) , Posicion Acelerador y temperatura aire, este es un sistema que no usa O2 sensor ni MAF, su destresa radica de la capacidad instalada de un regulador de presion de combustible en el carburador que cambia drasticamente segun la presion del camarin, asi bandea las aceleraciones violentas con una respuesta instantanea simil al carburador por venturi mientras la ECU corrige los valores, el punto de cuestionamiento es que siendo por mi experiensa en el campo nautico con estos sistemas y siendo poseedor de un MB 280_S M110 porque mercedes nunca uso este sistema pasando del carburador al sistema KA y luego de un salto al multipunto Atmosferico controlado por MAF Y MAP ...??????? bueno ya se imaginaran que como entusiasta de la autotronica estoy viendo la posibilidad de poner a trabajar dicho TBI en mi mercedes ya que el carburador original ya no lo soporto mas...!!!!!!!!
P.D.

PIC 16F877 seria una eleccion bastante cercana o perfecta 
La Muestra de RPM tambien determinaria Inicio para la PWM de cada inyector si como el caso mio es doble sera de usar un segundo sensor que diga que grupo de cilindros estarian aspirando.


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 27, 2012)

mmmm no se si les sera util pero les dejo unos circuitos de ecus, marelli, motronic y otras...


----------



## canto4 (Abr 16, 2012)

Estube viendo un diceño de unos estudiantes de la UTN de Bahia Blanca, este es el link






Utiliza un PIC16F877A con un cristal de 20MHz.
Mi propuesta seria empezar basicamente con un sistema monopunto con los sensores basicos, sin zonda lambda, solo TPS, MAP, TEMPERATURA y EFECTO HALL u OPTICO para las RPM y la pocicion del punto muerto superior.
Yo estoy bastante abanzado en programacion con PIC y podria ayudar bastante, el tema es conocer y comparar tablas de inyeccion con los valores obtenidos de los sensores.
Si todabia estas interesado yo te puedo ayudar.
Es muy interesante este tema.


----------



## jorgenuviola (Dic 8, 2012)

mmariano dijo:


> Hola, yo comencè con este proyecto hace tiempo. lo dificil y que me demoralizò es como diablos tomo la señal de RPM? La señal es un sensor Hall. Tiene una alimentaciòn de 5 v y masa. la señal es una onda cuadrada. El tema no termina ahì porque los vehìculos de estos dìas tiene 36 dientes por lo cual tiene 2 que le falrta. por lo tanto son 34 mas un hueco que no hay dientes y ahì es donde me pierdo. Si alguien superò este obstaculo avise y continuamos. Saludos




usas esto y te da la señal exacta, usas solo el lm7809 en tu diseño y ahi tenes la informacion necesaria para el PIC


----------



## jona2t (Feb 2, 2013)

Hola gente, como están? soy Jonathan, y soy nuevo en el foro, llegue acá investigando acerca del tema tocado en este particular post, no sabia si comentar o no, porque no tengo conocimientos sobre electrónica, pero bueno...tome coraje y acá estoy "diciendo lo que me parece" jaja. 
Bueno, voy al grano, hace poco tiempo que empece a intentar entender sobre inyección electrónica, yo tengo una moto (lo que, en teoría, simplifica mucho las cosas, ya que es 1 solo cilindro.) y estoy muy interesado en el tema, "googleando" encontré unos kits que están al alcance de cualquier hijo del vecino (ecotron, 299usd) pero me encontré con varios problemas, algunos serios, 1ro que no puedo comprar esa cantidad de loros (dolares) por el recibo de sueldo, pero mas alla de eso leyendo acerca del tema me entero que los motores de 2 tiempos tienen serios problemas con el sensor lambda, ya que lo inutilizan con el aceite quemado, por otro lado los inyectores no pueden inyectar aceite, así que después de tanto "pensar" se me ocurre que la única solución que queda (en mi caso) es eliminar los sensores, el sistema dejaría de "pensar" y seria preseteado (mi lógica dice: un carburador no piensa y anda joya) la idea seria tomar la posición de la mariposa con un potenciometro inyectándole 5v a la base, el pic tomaría los valores de tensión y según la tensión de entrada "buscaría" el tiempo que el inyector tiene que abrir en una tabla preprogramada, el disparo del inyector lo daría un simple captor magnético en el volante motor (ya instale uno para excitar un tirystor de un CDI que fabrique para la moto en cuestión) Con esto tendríamos el tiempo de apertura y el punto, la tabla de tiempos de inyección se puede "calibrar" usando un voltimetro de alta impedancia (lm3914 con unos leds, tipo AFR) seria muchísimo trabajo calibrar todo, pero tiempo me sobra (ademas no me interesa comercializarlo, así que la practicidad la dejo en 2do plano) voy a tener que aprender electrónica, no tengo opción y menos con un 2 tiempos (que lo amo y no lo cambio por nada) el principio lo saque de un encendido programable que usa pic16f628a, hace lo mismo pero controla el delay del SCR, ojala que se entienda y que si me pase muchas cosas por alto, o dije cualquier "fruta" me lo hagan ver. 
No puedo aportar mucho (nada) de electronica, pero bueno...ojala salga algo de esto...un abrazo.


----------



## Juliancete (Feb 10, 2013)

marcelo2112 dijo:


> No olvidemos que en los motores de 4 tiempos, tendremos dos PMS por ciclo, por lo que es necesario otro sensor en el arbol de levas para saber cual cilindro se encuentra en compresion.
> Todo esto es para manejar el encendido con su respectivo avance, se podria obviar por ahora, teniendo en cuenta que el inyector monopunto no requiere sincronización, si fuese multipunto seria fundamental.



Hola marcelo, te pregunto: si el software lee los 36 dientes, lee la ranura doble para saber el pms, calculo que del primer cilindro, el pms del segundo es opuesto a el primero, por lo tanto en el diente 18 mas o menos. 
No bastaria con intentar la explosion en uno de los pms y si no arranca es el otro, entonces ya queda sincronizado? si es el equivocado podria salir una explosion por el escape? me parece que no va a andar.


----------



## jona2t (Feb 11, 2013)

investigando un poco sobre los videos de la EFI echa en ecuador, contacte al dueño y me paso la tesis, aca la dejo http://bibdigital.epn.edu.ec/bitstream/15000/4969/1/CD-4518.pdf hay mucha info, ojala sirva de algo! si sirve tmb agrego un curso de PWM con pic, es corto y basico pero a mi me sirvio mucho, si sirve chiflen que lo pego aca, un abrazo!


----------



## matsu555 (Sep 15, 2015)

hola soy nuevo en el foro, pregunto alguien pudo hacer el proyecto??


----------



## Scooter (Sep 16, 2015)

Este no. Yo lo he hecho con un arduino. Encendido e inyección.


----------



## FerShadow (May 23, 2020)

Scooter dijo:


> Este no. Yo lo he hecho con un arduino. Encendido e inyección.


como?


----------



## Scooter (May 23, 2020)

FerShadow dijo:


> como?


Con mucho cuidado para no equivocarme.
Haciéndolo.

No voy a publicar el proyecto, si tienes alguna duda concreta preguntala.


----------



## FerShadow (May 26, 2020)

Scooter dijo:


> Con mucho cuidado para no equivocarme.
> Haciéndolo.
> 
> No voy a publicar el proyecto, si tienes alguna duda concreta preguntala.


como controlas el encendido? donde pienso aplicar el sistema efi es en una moto 1100, de encendido electronico, pero la duda es para el momento de la chispa controlada por arduino


----------



## Scooter (May 27, 2020)

Lo mismo que la inyección. Contando los dientes del engranaje en el que acopla el motor de arranque.
Eso lo he comentado mil veces, en el momento del arranque se atrasa el encendido porque arranca muchusimo mejor, y en cuanto alcanza revoluciones se lleva al punto muerto superior.
El motor era un Honda monocilindrico 4t de 28cc pero que alcanza las 14000rpm. El ralentí está altísimo, ya no me acuerdo pero creo eran 2500 o así.
Con magneto y carburador originariamente.
De encendido utilizamos una unidad de Seat Ibiza mk1 del año 92 o así.


----------

